# Pre-Release Review of 13th AGE (Part 2) by Pelgrane Press



## Neuroglyph (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome back to the second half of my pre-prelease review of *13th Age* by Pelgrane Press!  As I mentioned last week, there was far too much material to cover in a single review, and I split the review up to go over the Player Content in Part 1, and the Game Master Content in Part 2. This game is creating quite a buzz in the role-playing community, and rightly so, being the brain-child of veteran Dungeons & Dragons designers Jonathan Tweet and Rob Heinsoo.  


While I do not have a completed book for this review, and there are a few bits still missing, the authors remind us in the introduction of this version of what is called the Escalation Rules:

This edition is on the threshold. All our art by Aaron and Lee is finished. Classes and systems are in place in broad strokes, development is underway, we’re pushing towards completion.​

So without further ado, I hope you enjoy reading the finale of my pre-release review of *13th Age*!


*13th Age*


*Design*:  Rob Heinsoo & Jonathan Tweet 
*Illustrators*: Lee Moyer & Aaron McConnell 
*Publisher*: Pelgrane Press Ltd (under license from Fire Opal Media) 
*Year*: 2012 
*Media*: Hardbound (300 pages)  
*Retail Price*: $44.95 (Pre-Order from *Pelgrane Press*)  
 
*13th Age* is a d20 fantasy role-playing game system published by Pelgrane Press, and  written by veteran D&D designers Jonathan Tweet and Rob Heinsoo.  Published under the OGL, *13th Age* has many concepts familiar to d20 gamer, but include some elements which 4E gamers might also recognize.  The  *13th Age* Game Manual contains not only player information for creating characters, but also game master material necessary to run a campaign.  The authors also include an introductory adventure in the *13th Age* Game Manual to allow players and game masters to launch themselves into the game system quickly and easily.


*A Quick Note of Correction*


Last week, in Part 1 of my review, I mentioned that I very much enjoyed the Monk Class, especially how it evoked the old AD&D Monk in some of its powers, which was a perennial favorite of mine.  I might also add that the *13th Age* Monk is all about Kung Fu again, and does a better job interpreting those features into the game than AD&D ever did.  But sadly, I have been contacted and informed that the Monk has been removed from the base *13th Age* game, as has the Druid Class, and Multi-classing rules.  I have been sent a revised and updated version of the manuscript to complete my review from, and apologize about any confusion for the Readers of last week’s review.


In the email I received from Wade Rockett regarding *13th Age*, he did say that those classes would be back in the game, but in the follow-up expansion being planned once the game is released:


The monk, druid, and multiclassing rules are planned for the first expansion, *13 True Ways*, which Rob Heinsoo and co. are *Kickstarting* now.  If funded, the 13-chapter expansion will also include a new chaos shaman class, stats for the icons geared toward a variety of campaign types, tons of maps, and more.


*The Game and Innovations (continued)*


Last week, I ran through the copious material on Character Creation that *13th Age* had to offer gamers, and the departures the authors are making from classic d20/OGL in order to foster more role-play and less roll-play from the players.  In fact, character creation accounts for more than 55% of the game manuals page content, which somewhat indicates the emphasis the authors are placing on making good characters.


In this second half of the review, we’ll look at the second half of the book, mainly designed for use by the game master.  This includes the combat rules, concepts for running the game, the “monster manual”, a gazetteer of the Dragon Empire setting, and magic items that will be found in *13th Age*.


Combat rules are discussed in detail in Chapter 5 of *13th Age*, and this chapter falls pretty logically at the end of character creation (the player section) and right before the chapter on running the game (game master’s section).  A good bit of the rules resemble d20, but there are some important differences in how combat works from what one would expect in OGL.  For instance, there are now three “defenses” in the game, Armor Class (AC), Physical Defense (PD), and Mental Defense (MD).  Armor class is a well-known concept, but the others are merely treatments of FRW saves or 4E’s NADs.  Physical Defense determines if any purely physical damage like fireballs and poison hit, while Mental Defense covers all mind-effecting attacks from psionics to charms to illusions.  Monsters do have vulnerability and resistance ratings against different type of damage, so some types of attacks will affect certain creatures better than others.


Damage is also treated differently, and I already mentioned in the Part 1 how spells actually stage up to higher level versions, like Shocking Grasp which can do 6-60 damage when memorized as a 5th Level  spell.  Melee attacks also scale, in that ability score modifiers to melee damage double and triple as heroes increase in level, and weapon dice increase for each level a character attains!  This last bit does help balance the damage output between classes considerably.  And coupled with all classes having either spells or combat maneuvers/powers/abilities, this will allow melee classes to have more combat options than merely swinging at a creature.


Given this damage output, both monsters and player-characters have considerable amounts of hit points, but there is an Escalation Dice to increase the chance to hit for heroes the longer a fight goes on.  This dice concept was discussed in the last Kobold Quarterly by Rob Heinsoo, and functions as an increasing bonus to hit, from +1 to +6.  Fights should finish fairly quickly despite large amounts of hit points, although characters will need a lot of dice to throw as they get into “end game” play.  The authors do offer ways around throwing a fist full of dice, but honestly, I know my own players would love throwing big dice around the table.


The other main convention of *13th Age* is using a fast-and-loose combat style that precludes using a map or miniatures.  As I mentioned last week, the character class abilities are designed with ranges and areas in their descriptions which allow a free-form “theatre of the mind” approach, and the combat system backs this up.  Movement and position are not as important to the rules as whether you’re “free” or “engaged” in the melee combat, or are “far away” and using ranged combat.  Characters still have the ability to “intercept” or even “interrupt” each other, but position heavy maneuvers from OGL like charging or opportunity attacks are not used in *13th Age*.  The authors seem to push toward a more narrative solution for extensive combat activities, and these will be resolved by the game master and player using skill checks and combat rolls.


Healing and resting is much more like 4E than OGL, and draws upon recoveries (healing surges?) to heal up after a fight, and three “death saves” before a character expires.  Unlike 4E however, recoveries are rolled, so can have a high or low result, although the authors recommend using an average dice result at higher levels to avoid too much dice rolling.  Certain “daily” abilities have a recovery chance, and during a “quick” rest between battles, players are allowed to determine if they gain a re-use of an expended ability.  The sidebar suggests the authors are not in agreement about “recovered” powers like that, and it appears that Jonathan is fairly conservative on recovering powers compared to Rob.  Wounds exist in *13th Age*, similar to the “bloodied” condition of 4E, which can be exploited by some monsters.  Lasting wounds is a variant which can cause a reduction in hit points for a time, until complete rest can be taken.


Conditions and ongoing damage also exist in 13th Age, although a bit different from 4E rules in this regard.  There are far fewer conditions for one thing, and ongoing damage stacks requiring a saving throw to stop the effects.  Resistances to damage types combine the OGL spell resistance check and the 4E damage resistance.  The overall effect makes some creature take half damage from effects, but only part of the time.


Overall, I like the combat of 13th Age, as it strikes me as a nice balance between OGL/d20 and 4E.  But then, as a fan of 4E, I find a certain comfort level in the combat concepts that I know some 3.5/Pathfinder gamers often find “un-D&D”.  Still, the ability of getting both d20 and 4E combats playable without a battle map is fairly impressive, and the FLWQ problem plaguing older D&D editions has been nicely solved here.


In Chapter 6, game masters are given some instructions on how to run a 13th Age campaign.  The authors start off with leveling up characters and give a list of benefits of gaining a new level:

When you level up, you get these benefits:


+1 to attacks, defenses, and skill checks. 
An additional die of damage with weapon attacks. 
More hit points (by class). 
An additional feat. Choose any feat whose prerequisites your character satisfies. Feats are classed as adventurer (can be chosen at any level), champion (can be chosen at level 5+), and epic (can be chosen at level 8+). 
The ability to wield an additional magic item (see page XX). 
At 4th level, 7th level, and 10th level, you add +1 to three different ability scores. 
Possibly more powers and spells, and possibly an increase in their strength. The rules for acquiring or improving powers and spells vary from class to class. See character classes in Chapter 4 for details. In general, characters have a moderate number of attacks and spells. All the classes have some, but no single class has a large selection—that’s for multiclass characters, who have lots of powers and spells. 
But what is different is that heroes increase without experience points – in other words, the party levels up after a certain number of “serious battles” occur.   This might be a bit slower progress than many players are used to but with only 10 Levels in the game, it makes a certain sense that leveling up takes longer.  However, the authors solve this by giving out some of these benefits as incremental advances for the characters as they progress through a level.  It’s a nice idea really, as it makes character progression and development a smoother process instead of a series of big upward jumps in power.


But beyond mere mechanics, *13th Age* has an interesting take on character advancement which is meant to make the leveling experience and ongoing campaign more role-play than a mechanics moment.  I don’t want to give away any “trade-secrets” here, but the authors have a very interesting role-playing device in the leveling process which not only defines how characters gained new powers, but also gives feedback to the game master as to where they would like to see the story go.  Honestly, I’m probably going to be using the device it in my own campaigns, regardless of what system I am playing!


The authors also have a decent format for building traps, obstacles, and environmental effects for the three tiers of play in *13th Age*, and provide a table that is, not surprisingly, reminiscent of the 4E_ DC and Damage by Level_ table in the DMG.  It shows DCs for skills checks, the level of attack capability of a trap or obstacle, and the amount of “impromptu” damage that should be inflicted.  The authors also provide a sample of traps and obstacles for the game master to use as templates and ideas for how to use the table.


Obviously, encounter building is a big part of any system for creating adventure, and 13th Age uses a system which is more like the d20 challenge rating method, but with inclusion of scaled up monsters – Large and Huge ones – as well as a class of monster called mooks, which come in packs of 5, and have a shared hit point pool.  It’s a nice way to make masses of smaller and weaker monsters add in to a combat without the necessity of worrying about each individuals’ hit points.


Since the Icons are a major part of the history and setting in *13th Age*, as well as playing an important part of character development, the authors discuss their use in the campaign in considerable detail here.  There are plenty of ways to customize the Icons for different play styles, and there are plenty of ideas here how to use the Icons to best suit a game master’s vision for their campaign.  Gods are also discussed in Chapter 6, although they are far more remote entities than the Icons are – some Icons are worshipped as gods, according to the authors, but they are not truly deities in the classic fantasy sense.


The authors close this chapter discussing magic Rituals and average monetary wealth gained per level.  I particularly enjoyed the idea of Rituals being an open design concept, allowing the player to have their character cast spells, but altered to have out-of-combat effects.   Deciding how a Ritual will work becomes a creative endeavor for both player and game master, and it once again seems to stress the story-telling and role-play aspects of a game mechanic quite well.


There is a pretty well-stocked monster manual built into *13th Age*, and Chapter 7 includes more than 50 well-known OGL monsters which any D&D or fantasy fan is likely to recognize.  The authors discuss monster mechanics and reading the stat block – which is more streamlined than either d20 or 4E use – as well as making monsters into Large and Huge versions which have greater hit points and damage output.  Regrettably, not all the monsters were complete in the document I was given – about a third lacked stat blocks – but there was enough there at a wide range of levels to give me a fairly good understanding here.  



Monsters do have roles, similar to those used in 4E, to help define its behavior in a fight.  I should also note that monsters also have special effects which can kill a character outright, but the authors employ a three save mechanic, like the death saves if a character drops to no hit points, before a monster’s deadly attack wipes them out.  There is a full section on DIY monsters (Do-It-Yourself), giving game masters full autonomy to create stats for any sort of creature they might dream up or borrow from other sources.  As a veteran monster maker since AD&D days, I really love that the authors chose to include a section like this in their game.


Chapter 8 details the world setting devised for *13th Age* – The Dragon Empire.  Like so many other “fluff” parts of this game, the authors offer advice and encouragement to alter their content to make it match the game style of the players in the campaign.  There is a fairly solid score of pages concerning the various points of interest in the world, major cities and land masses, as well as locations of ruins and dangerous locales.  The map detailing The Dragon Empire is lush and well detailed, and shows the location of each of the Icons and where they might be found.  The authors also have some familiar features to a fantasy setting, such as an Underworld not unlike the Underdark and an Overworld consisting of cloud castles and islands where heroes can visit.  But there are also unique features to 13th Age setting such as a hell-holes where towns have been overrun by demons, a permanent rift opening to the Abyss, and “living dungeons” which boil up from beneath the world which can actually be “killed” before they surface and unleash evil magic and monsters on the surface!


The final chapter of *13th Age* details magic items, and here we have yet another good push toward role-playing over game mechanics.  The authors of *13th Age* have decided to keep magic rare and wondrous, and further, a character can possess no more “true” magic items than he has levels.  By true magic items, the game refers to permanent items but not potions, oils, or runes which are one-shot expendable items.  In *13th Age*, true magic items have quirks such as emotions, slight movements, and even voices which must be dealt with by the heroes who use them.  Gaining “rapport” with one’s magic sword and armor is a challenge, and therefore too much magic can actually overwhelm a character if they are too low level.  For instance, gaining an _Elven Cloak_ might suddenly give a character the urge to prefer elven made objects as the “finest things in life”; or a holy _Symbol of Dodging Doom_ which has a wildly optimistic personality.


As previously mentioned, *13th Age* does include an introductory adventure to start players and game masters out using the system.  _Blood & Lightning_ is a solid starting adventure, albeit a bit linear in nature, and provides a variety of activities including combats, exploration, and role-playing, and involves an agent of an Icon (surprise!), as well as opportunities for characters to invoke their own Icon patrons.  In addition, the authors include a combat primer sidetrek which can be used, where neophyte heroes face down goblins, and game masters can insert whatever fluff they want to create a story around the event.  Put together, these adventures can easily be used to weld heroes into a party, and give them their first triumphs along their path to glory in *13th Age*.


*Overall Score*: 3.92 _out of_ 5.0

*Conclusions*

I have to admit there is a lot to like about *13th Age*, and I can see many 4E fans meeting Pathfinder/OGL fans on common ground with this game.  While it has some mechanics which are reminiscent of both d20 and 4E, it strives very hard to favor story-telling and role-playing over that of rules crunching, and has some innovations to get players to develop strong and unique characters for a campaign.  And it quite surprised me in finding ways to retain a decent amount of complexity in combat and game play without requiring maps and minis, and it still leaves flexibility for game masters to adjudicate and improvise.


On the other hand, I was a bit disappointed that the copy I reviewed was not a finished product, and is still a draft with sidebars, art, and even some monster and magic item entries still unfinished.  Don’t get me wrong, this was not a playtest document, but a fairly polished game system, but still lacking the details that would make it a finished book.
But even still, 13th Age has a solid design for it engine, for both players and game masters, and offers some really unique innovations to inspire role-playing and story-telling as the authors promise in their introduction.  And being a “complete” game system, with everything one needs as a player or a game master to run a 13th Age campaign, all in one book, makes the price of the pre-order well worth it for all you get in the package!


FYI: I have it from my source at Pelgrane Press that 13th Age is due out this fall, and will be a 2012 release.  More than that, I cannot say, but it does give new fans time to decide if they want to pre-order the game and support the *Kickstarter* for the first expansion book!


_So until next review… I wish you Happy Gaming!_

*Editor’s Note*: This Reviewer received a complimentary copy of the unfinished game manual from which the review was written.


*Grade Card (Ratings 1 to 5)*


*Presentation*: 3.0 
- Design: 3.0 (Superb writing; logical progression of content; sadly missing some sidebars/entries) 
- Illustrations: NA (None in my review copy; 4.5 score if the art on the website gets in there!) 
*Content*: 4.25  
- Crunch: 4.5 (Massively crunchy; improves on OGL and 4E concepts and innovates from there!) 
- Fluff: 4.0 (Solid fluff content; would have liked to see more on the Dragon Empire setting) 
*Value*: 4.5 (Excellent price for a combo player book, monster manual, game master guide, and adventure module!)


----------



## Zelkon (Sep 6, 2012)

So your only problem is it wasn't finished yet?


----------



## Neonchameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

I like it and want to like it a lot more than I do.  But found one crippling problem with it - the combats are as epic as 4e's, but the way the flexible attack rolls work, while evocative, is something I find unpleasantly disempowering.  The fighter tries to attack, then the dice tell him how he behaved - no thanks.  I'd prefer to have more control over the inputs.

A good product and one I think could be hacked into something superb, but a lack of control over yourself is a dealbreaker for me.  (That said I've preordered and am supporting the kickstarter - I find it that good).


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Sep 6, 2012)

I could imagine the game would even be better if you took away +1 to each score every level. with +1 per level and +1 die per level, your advancement is quadratic it and so fighting something higher than your level should be a pita.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 6, 2012)

Pelgrane said:


> Thanks so much for the review - I'm glad you like the game. The finished artwork and layout I hope will clear up your issues with the pre-release version.
> 
> One minor point for clarity - 13th Age does not preclude the use of maps or miniatures. It simply removes the necessity for a grid, and makes maps and miniatures optional. We certainly used them in the game Rob ran for us at GenCon.




Will any of you guys be at Dragonmeet in December?  I'd love to do a video interview and maybe look at the game.


----------



## Pelgrane (Sep 6, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Will any of you guys be at Dragonmeet in December?  I'd love to do a video interview and maybe look at the game.




I will be, and I'm hoping that Rob will be, too.


----------



## Evenglare (Sep 6, 2012)

Neonchameleon said:


> I like it and want to like it a lot more than I do.  But found one crippling problem with it - the combats are as epic as 4e's, but the way the flexible attack rolls work, while evocative, is something I find unpleasantly disempowering.  The fighter tries to attack, then the dice tell him how he behaved - no thanks.  I'd prefer to have more control over the inputs.
> 
> A good product and one I think could be hacked into something superb, but a lack of control over yourself is a dealbreaker for me.  (That said I've preordered and am supporting the kickstarter - I find it that good).




Yeah, that's not how flexible attacks work , you get attack choices after you roll instead of picking one attack before ... how is letting you choose different attacks having the dice dictate what you do?


----------



## Neonchameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Evenglare said:


> Yeah, that's not how flexible attacks work , you get attack choices after you roll instead of picking one attack before ... how is letting you choose different attacks having the dice dictate what you do?



Because I choose what happened rather than what I was trying to do.  I want to say before the roll rather than after that I tried to trip someone or slam them into the wall.  Not "I attack him.  ... I was able to trip him."


----------



## fjw70 (Sep 6, 2012)

The way I view the flexible attacks are that these are the options that the defender's action and circumstances allow. If just want to trip someone no matter what they that would be a GM ruling on how it works (since I don't think there are general tripping rules). Maybe the DM would allw it with an opposed ability check.


----------



## Evenglare (Sep 6, 2012)

I still dont understand the difference I guess. If you want to do something can't you just roll and if you dont get number you need just say I miss? How is that different from a normal d20 game when you say you want to do something and then roll and miss? It's just the order in which you say what you are going to do. One way or another the dice is going to decide what you do by rolling a target number, saying what you do before or after is just semantics. I don't think they are forcing you to do another action if you dont want to.


----------



## Andor (Sep 7, 2012)

Evenglare said:


> I still dont understand the difference I guess. If you want to do something can't you just roll and if you dont get number you need just say I miss? How is that different from a normal d20 game when you say you want to do something and then roll and miss? It's just the order in which you say what you are going to do. One way or another the dice is going to decide what you do by rolling a target number, saying what you do before or after is just semantics. I don't think they are forcing you to do another action if you dont want to.




Well, if you say "I want to trip him." but the dice says "You cannot trip, but you can stab him in the knee or insult his culinary talents." then you do, I suppose, have the option to simply do nothing and declare your trip attack missed, but it's would be a silly thing to do when you can simply stab him in the knee and actually have some effect with your action.

So I see what he is saying.

OTOH combat, particularly melee combat is a chaotic affair, so I think I'd be okay with a result that said "You tried to trip him but his footwork was too good and you had to settle for mocking his coconut shrimp."

I do think I would have a problem with completely disconnected results however. 
"I drop the remains of my broken sword, hunch up behind my shield and charge, trying to shield rush him over the cliff." 
*roll* 
"Okay, you picked his pocket and tied his bootlaces together." 
"WTF?"


----------



## Neonchameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

Evenglare said:


> I still dont understand the difference I guess. If you want to do something can't you just roll and if you dont get number you need just say I miss? How is that different from a normal d20 game when you say you want to do something and then roll and miss? It's just the order in which you say what you are going to do. One way or another the dice is going to decide what you do by rolling a target number, saying what you do before or after is just semantics. I don't think they are forcing you to do another action if you dont want to.




It's a difference in control.  And the way 13th Age works feels to me like a Choose Your Own Adventure novel.  Something like:
"I attack him."  *roll then consult notes*
You succeed.  If you chose to hit normally, turn to page 57.  If you choose to trip him, turn to page 68.  If you choose to disengage, turn to page 19.​I like knowing what I'm trying to do before I know what the outcome is - the other way feels as if the dice are playing the game more than I am.


----------



## GreyICE (Sep 7, 2012)

Hah, this system sounds really, really interesting.  I am going to have to check it out.


----------



## Alphastream (Sep 8, 2012)

I find myself agreeing with just about everything but the final rating. I think docking an in-development copy for presentation isn't particularly fair. 

I've playtested 13th Age both as a DM and player and we had a really good time. I also recently was treated to a session at PAX run by Rob Heinsoo. It was a fantastic time. 

I like that 13th Age has a hefty dose of crunch and is intended for experienced RPG gamers. I really like how easy it is to DM on the fly. When we playtested, nearly all the monsters were done on the fly or with very little preparation. That gives the game enormous flexibility. PCs gain 4E-style powers, but the backgrounds, One Unique Thing, and suggested gridless play make this a really nice combination of story, crunch, and RP. We had not trouble at all playing on a grid, converting classic AD&D adventures, or bringing PC backstory to life. 

The icon concept is just incredible. In our game run by Rob he used icons and the One Unique Thing as the focus of the story. That gave it almost an indie game feel while still giving us these fun meaty characters. It is a really nice game. 

I encourage folks to check out the Kickstarter. You can pledge and receive the rules and keep them even if you back out!


----------



## Pour (Sep 9, 2012)

And if the Kickstarter reaches 37k, they'll add the Necromancer class!


----------



## mkill (Sep 9, 2012)

13th Age really has become my go-to system for fantasy fun. Yesterday I've started to lure the party into the Caverns of Thracia. And what can I say, it does old school pretty well too.


----------



## Evenglare (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm gearing up for runnign the original dragonlance campaign (using 3.5 modules) . It's so easy plug and play. I love the fact I can just make dragonlance orders of high sorcery backgrounds.


----------



## B.T. (Sep 9, 2012)

Neonchameleon said:


> I like it and want to like it a lot more than I do. But found one crippling problem with it - the combats are as epic as 4e's, but the way the flexible attack rolls work, while evocative, is something I find unpleasantly disempowering. The fighter tries to attack, then the dice tell him how he behaved - no thanks. I'd prefer to have more control over the inputs.



You find that "disempowering"? It's really not that different from rolling your attack roll and finding out how well you hit with the damage roll. If you roll a 16+, you just hit well enough you could knock your enemy over.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

B.T. said:


> You find that "disempowering"? It's really not that different from rolling your attack roll and finding out how well you hit with the damage roll. If you roll a 16+, you just hit well enough you could knock your enemy over.




Yes.  Yes I do - at least after the delights of 4th Edition, Feng Shui, Wushu, WFRP 3E, Dogs in the Vineyard, or Leverage (I'll add Marvel Superheroes to the list when I've played it).  And yes it is _that_ different from rolling to see how well you did.

It is, however, only slightly worse than A/O D&D this way - and in classic D&D the tradeoff is simple.  Speed.  You don't focus in on the same level of details because you run through the combat fast.  Fast and uncontrolled doesn't worry me - it's conflict resolution to get back to the important parts.  13th age doesn't have this speed advantage so it does.


----------



## Revinor (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't really like the kickstarter running in background. I'm completely ok with them cutting the monk/multiclassing/whatever from the core due to time constraints/lack of enough playtesting and putting it into splat book. But I'm bit afraid that instead of balancing and polishing the base, they are now pressing F5 on kickstarter page, getting all excited about what they will be able to put there.

Starting new interesting project before you have finished previous one usually ends badly for the older one...


----------



## Estlor (Sep 10, 2012)

I can see the point about disliking class abilities that trigger based off the die roll.  It's kind of a drag when you just don't know what your attack is going to do when you hit until after you roll.  But, to be fair, you do get to choose what your randomly triggered options are.  Given that the default combat assumptions downplay the tactical aspect of combat seen in 4e, you're basically picking from stuff that's bonus freebies after a hit.

Though I'll toss the disclaimer that I haven't seen the Escalation playtest, so my understanding of the entire 13th Age system is a little outdated.  So here's your grain of salt.


----------



## waderockett (Sep 12, 2012)

Revinor said:


> I don't really like the kickstarter running in background. I'm completely ok with them cutting the monk/multiclassing/whatever from the core due to time constraints/lack of enough playtesting and putting it into splat book. But I'm bit afraid that instead of balancing and polishing the base, they are now pressing F5 on kickstarter page, getting all excited about what they will be able to put there.
> 
> Starting new interesting project before you have finished previous one usually ends badly for the older one...




I'm one of three people working on the Kickstarter, and can assure you that Rob, Jonathan, Lee and Aaron's focus is on finishing the core game. Rob is helping us out by sending us some blog entries to post as updates, and the team has had input into the rewards and stretch goals to make sure they're comfortable with them and will be able to deliver on them once it's time to start work on the expansion.

Aside from that, they told us from the beginning that there's no way they could be directly involved in the campaign given the work that needs to be done to incorporate playtester feedback and get the manuscript finalized and laid out for publishing. Writing and updating Kickstarter copy, creating and posting new reward tiers based on community input, responding to comments, emailing backers, getting quotes from vendors, replying to media requests, making general announcements, answering questions and concerns on forums like this one, and  obsessively pressing F5 have all been delegated to us. 

The next version of the Escalation Edition should be out today, so you'll be able to see what they've been up to while we're worrying about the expansion. I hope this helps!


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm new to this whole 13th age phenomenon, but it sounds like a great game!

How does one buy the core book? Has it been released yet? Barring that, how does one buy/acquire the playtest document? The Pelgrane website is oriented for those in the know and I couldn't find what I was looking for.

 Also, exactly which races/classes are included in the current book/rules? And up to what level do those rules cover? Simple enough question, but I've been searching the Internet for almost 45 minutes looking for the answer!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Sep 22, 2012)

*Flwq?*

What does the acronym FLWQ mean?


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the great thorough review.
Questions: 
Skill Challenges? Anything resembling those? I really like those in 4e. Perhaps the more fluid roleplay style obviates the need for structured skill challenge rules, or not?

Scaling an external adventure source (say an AD&D or 3.5 or PF or 4e) game to 13 Age? Any discussion of that? Since 13A only goes to 10th level, while 4e goes to 30th, and 3.5 goes to 20th, wondering if there is some sort of scaling recommendation?

Thanks,
chris


----------



## Nikosandros (Sep 22, 2012)

Quickleaf said:


> I'm new to this whole 13th age phenomenon, but it sounds like a great game!



It is! 



Quickleaf said:


> How does one buy the core book? Has it been released yet? Barring that, how does one buy/acquire the playtest document? The Pelgrane website is oriented for those in the know and I couldn't find what I was looking for.



It has not yet been released. If you pre-order now from here you'll get both the book and the PDF when it is released. You'll also get immediately the current playtest document.



Quickleaf said:


> Also, exactly which races/classes are included in the current book/rules? And up to what level do those rules cover? Simple enough question, but I've been searching the Internet for almost 45 minutes looking for the answer!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The races are: humans, dwarves, high elves, wood elves, dark elves, gnomes, half-orcs, halflings, dragonspawn (dragonborn), aasimar, dwarf-forged (war forged) and tieflings.

Classes: barbarian, bard, cleric, fighter, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer and wizard.

A supplement for which the Kickstarter just ended will add: chaos shaman, battle captain (warlord), druid, necromancer, monk, occultist and multi-classing rules.


----------



## Nikosandros (Sep 22, 2012)

chrisshorb said:


> What does the acronym FLWQ mean?



I've seen it written as LFQW, but I guess it's the same: linear fighters and quadratic wizards. It refers to the fact that in pre-4e D&D casters get both higher level powers and get better with their lower level powers, thus scaling in power approximately with the square of their level.


----------



## Nikosandros (Sep 22, 2012)

chrisshorb said:


> Thanks for the great thorough review.
> Questions:
> Skill Challenges? Anything resembling those? I really like those in 4e. Perhaps the more fluid roleplay style obviates the need for structured skill challenge rules, or not?



There is nothing like skill challenges. I would like to see something like that as long as it was far more flexible than the rules in 4e (I really hate those and never use them).



chrisshorb said:


> Scaling an external adventure source (say an AD&D or 3.5 or PF or 4e) game to 13 Age? Any discussion of that? Since 13A only goes to 10th level, while 4e goes to 30th, and 3.5 goes to 20th, wondering if there is some sort of scaling recommendation?



No scaling or conversion so far.


----------

